# Possible Saltwater Starter Here



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

IFFFF i was to set up a small sw tank.... something with maybe some zoas and shrimp and crabs, what would i need to look for never really done sw before. Done lots of fw though so. I need somehting i can setup including occupents for under $600. Any tips, advice, or anything else you think i could benifit from POST IT! Im sorta torn between this and another FW so.... thanks in advanced on any help


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

unless you have strong experience with reefkeeping, and immaculate husbandry practices, It will be difficult to maintain a small tank. With a budget of $600.00, you can probably pull off a descent 29 gallon tank. You'll need to seek out everything used. Best bet, Find a local reef club



Back on 12/20/07 said:


> Contrary to what others are saying, it can be done for under 500.00. The key to accomplishing that, Find a local reef club, and buy used. club members will generally sell off their recently upgraded equipment at a decent price, and where the people are local, and involved in a group, you'll see more honesty in reports of the conditions of things.
> 
> As I sit here typing this, I am looking at a 29g LPS dominated reef.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

i talked to some people and im just gonna stick with a FW tank for now. Eventually i will get one set up. Thanks though.


----------

